# New Departure Model A Exploded View



## Kakeeater (Jun 7, 2010)

I couldn't find an exploded view of a New Departure Model A on the internet, so I decided to make my own. I hope this helps people out.

http://neverthemachineforever.com/New Departure Model A Exploded.JPG

As far as lubrication, I just put a liberal amount of grease on the ball bearings. Also, I used 6 loose ball bearings, not 5 like I have pictured.


----------



## Bikephreak (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cool... Thanks!


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 7, 2010)

This view helped me out a lot! I was really nervous about tearing into my hub, but it was a breeze with this picture. They truly are simple. I found that someone had put in an incorrect bearing retainer in my hub at some point in its life (too large of a diameter that rested in the brake area). This likely resulted in the wheel being hung up, which in turn, preserved the hub! I found a suitable bearing retainer at my local IBD, & the hub & brake are better than I could have imagined possible. One observation... The use of "hub shiners" on old hubs seems to backfire as the nickel plating is great on the whole hub, except where the leather hub shiner wore off the plating... Thanks for this post!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 7, 2010)

Right, on the shiners observation, I had a '56 corvette 3 speed that had a 'shiner' on it when I got it - there was no plating left on that area...............


----------



## Marty Potts (Jul 26, 2014)

*ND model A brake clutch*

Dear Kakeeater or anyone else w/a ND model A coaster brake,
Referring to the thread "Model A Exploded View" on 06-07-2010, one of the 3 disc brake engager "posts" on my model A brake clutch (paart A6) is slightly different than the other 2 posts. It has a small 1/16" wide x 1/4" long bevel starting at the end on one of the inner corners of the post. Is yours that way too and if so which of the 3 brake discs should that post be engaging?
Marty Potts


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jul 30, 2014)

*Exploded View*

I remember this photo - I used it recently with my 7-year old daughter who helped me rebuild mine. Thanks ... 4 years later!


----------

